# The Hull Truth



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Anyone post on The Hull Truth forum? Thoughts and comments about it?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

It's good to find info on different boats. Other than that, it's little too big for my tastes.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm a member over there, I don't post or visit very often though....


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Good for boat info, otherwise not worth it.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

aroundthehorn said:


> Good for boat info, otherwise not worth it.


*Worth what? Is it a pay forum?*


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Its alright for info on boats like what was said above but i prefer smaller forums abd local firums.

Btw,Im pretty sure its free


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

TURTLE said:


> *Worth what? Is it a pay forum?*


No, for me it's just too big, like MrFish said. I like this site because the silly banter is fun and entertaining, and it's pretty specialized. I don't even know how many members HullTruth has.

Here, I can see pics of fellow locals catching fish, read local reports, participate in bitching sessions, etc. More of a community if that makes sense.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

They have free memberships and pay ones. More perks for pay, like the "Sandbar".


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

The pissing matches are always a fun read. They take them to a-whole-nother level there.

I disagree about just for boating as there are lots of good fishing related tips as well, and there's usually a good amount of boat porn in the Boats for Sale and Wanted section. I already have my eye on a couple I want to buy on Thursday, after my Powerball numbers hit.


----------



## mdejoie2 (Aug 9, 2009)

You can find some good information on boats


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

jplvr said:


> The pissing matches are always a fun read. They take them to a-whole-nother level there.


Hmmmm.

I might have to join with the username "hornthearound" or something like that. I LOVE pissing matches.


----------



## jugislandrelic (Oct 9, 2007)

Another good fishing info spot.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

I have visited a few times and really dont like it. Lots or rudeness and pissing matches. If you have a question about anything most of the time the reply is "google it" :thumbdown: PFF>tht


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

If you are an outboard boater, a lot of information, but for the inboard crowd, not as much.


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> I have visited a few times and really dont like it. Lots or rudeness and pissing matches. If you have a question about anything most of the time the reply is "google it" :thumbdown: PFF>tht


I will say this: whenever I have a boating or fishing related question, I Google with whatever I'm searching for along with thehulltruth. I usually find what I'm looking for, and I do the same with pensacolafishingforum in the search string. The search function is virtually useless there.


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

I visit the site often. I like the content the site gives and the broader audience for boating related questions. 

If you follow that site for a while, you will soon see some common themes that are current with almost any forum. The same 2% of contributors just like to stir the pot and start some pretty interesting threads. 

Overall, I think the forum is great and is a wealth of knowledge. There are also some very sweet boats for sale if you have the $$$$$$


----------



## tightlinessportfishing (May 18, 2008)

I agree with polar21,,,lots of additional knowledge,,if you check it closely lots of good boats and fishing gear for sale,,sometimes really cheap,,but that stuff goes fast.All in all I read THT as much as this one.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I have posted on it. Beginning of the summer it connected me with a guy over in Mobile who wanted information on a catamaran. What I have found is that there are people on there who are very knowledgeable about boats and some who post heresay information. So, when you read a post about a boat of interest make sure you know if the member actually owned/operated the boat.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Lots of knowledge there on thousands of subjects. I've found help on everything from A/C repair to Yamaha outboards and in between. Dockside chat is the place to hunt for general info. Stay out of the Bilge unless you're truly opinionated, but fun to read once in a while. Also has a great truck and trailer forum.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes. I am a Hull Truth member. I hand out technical advise there under the boat repair forum.....just like I do on PFF. Also on iBoats forum. I view it as a service to the boating community. 

You can get lots of good technical information there. 

I'm sure, just like any forum, there are the "entertainment forums" and the same antics. It's a two way street on the forums, so if you dish it out, you better be able to stand by it or take the lumps. 

Wrote a syndicated technical article, 12 editions per year for about 2.5 years for Southwinds Magazine. Circulation California to U.S Virgin Islands. That was great.....one way exchange.


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

It's just like the PFF, don't expect any specific answers to your questions. And yes, just like the PFF, about 2% of the members rule every thing. So you make sure you don't piss those folks off. Mostly, I just read each of the forums for any useable information.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

the hull truth is all around the world, been a member for years, i jump back and forth


----------



## bamafutbal (Jul 30, 2012)

visit often, no matter what you post, be prepared for some... actually quite a few a$$holes to chime in. good quick info when a boat gets stolen and you need help (hopefully i will never need that kind of help). alot of the guys are great though like propbender and mike carrigan. and by the way, if you don't have a 39' yellowfin then you're a nobody, and be prepared to roll your eyes for those 21' boat captains who run 40mph in 3-4's 120 miles out


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

bamafutbal said:


> visit often, no matter what you post, be prepared for some... actually quite a few a$$holes to chime in. good quick info when a boat gets stolen and you need help (hopefully i will never need that kind of help). alot of the guys are great though like propbender and mike carrigan. and by the way, if you don't have a 39' yellowfin then you're a nobody, and be prepared to roll your eyes for those 21' boat captains who run 40mph in 3-4's 120 miles out


Well they wouldn't know if I had a dingy or a 39' Yellowfin. Just like they don't know if I'm a 29 year old millionaire power lifter. All joking aside, thanks for the info you guys. I believe I'll join just for the info. This forum is the blast.


----------



## driver (Sep 24, 2009)

tht has good info on trucks & trailers lots on boats


----------

